# Will Tamron and Sigma start producing lenses for Canon RF mount?



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder when Sigma and Tamron will start producing lenses for Canon RF mount, as both are producing excellent lenses for Sony E-mount that are sometimes even better than Sony equivalents. Any thoughts?


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I wonder when Sigma and Tamron will start producing lenses for Canon RF mount, as both are producing excellent lenses for Sony E-mount that are sometimes even better than Sony equivalents. Any thoughts?


https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/t...nt-announcement-in-the-near-future-cr1.38568/


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Sep 18, 2020)

I think the reverse engineering for the new RF protocol is much more difficult then the EF one.
For example, Tamron released one native EF-M lens (EF-M 18-200mm) and it still has AF problems now (even after multiple firmware upgrades).
Maybe they will release a RF lens that will still use the EF protocol but has a RF mount.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 18, 2020)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> I think the reverse engineering for the new RF protocol is much more difficult then the EF one.
> For example, Tamron released one native EF-M lens (EF-M 18-200mm) and it still has AF problems now (even after multiple firmware upgrades).
> Maybe they will release a RF lens that will still use the EF protocol but has a RF mount.



I'm curious about the new EF600mm, Canon had a list of RF benefits, and the 600mm has a lot of them. E.g. DLO lens profile builtin. Are the protocols so similar that this works, does EF still have some unused features or does the EF600 secretly speak RF as well as EF?


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Sep 18, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I'm curious about the new EF600mm, Canon had a list of RF benefits, and the 600mm a lot of them. E.g. DLO lens profile builtin. Are the protocols so similar that this works, does EF still have some unused features or does the EF600 secretly speak RF as well as EF?


Might be the last part, I thought the EF lenses have unused pin(s) on the mount. Sigma lenses have for example an added protocol on these pin(s) that allow faster communication when using Sigma EF lenses on the Sigma MC-21 adapter.


----------



## Dmcavoy (Sep 26, 2020)

It's been almost 2 years since the RF mount was released. And so far the only AF third party lenses (to my knowledge) are from Samyang. 

Quite frankly it's a joke that Sigma and Tamron haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Ruiloba (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't know what are they waiting for... they will sell a ton as people are migrating systems


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2020)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I wonder when Sigma and Tamron will start producing lenses for Canon RF mount, as both are producing excellent lenses for Sony E-mount that are sometimes even better than Sony equivalents. Any thoughts?


Sony was not able to build a selection of lenses for E Mount when it came out. They offered to license the technology to 3rd party lens makers so that the e mount could have a better chance at success. Canon does not license any of their mounts or protocols. That means they must be reverse engineered. If the design is properly done, there may be some features that can't be reverse engineered without a patent violation. 

Its possible, of course to just machine the rear body so its extended with a RF mount only with EF contacts. So far, to their credit, they have not done that.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Oct 7, 2020)

Think Tamron and Sigma are maybe considering to try to find out the differences between the Z mount and RF mount and make a base common design and add in the differences (Control Ring of the RF lens ?) and the reverse engineer the AF too.


----------

